# Leland the Liver Collie!



## Dani2012 (May 24, 2012)

Presenting.....

Leland-Ben Newman, my beautiful border collie, soon to be ten months old!! The love of my life!  <3333


----------



## cosmocat (Jan 17, 2010)

What a handsome & happy boy


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He's beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Very interesting markings on the face, quite a striking lad.


----------



## Jessy Paws (Mar 20, 2013)

He is beautiful <3


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Boy....:001_tt1:


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

So beautiful! His markings really frame his face - stunning! And I love his light eyes - my boy has light eyes too, and there's just something so intelligent about them. :001_wub:


----------



## Dani2012 (May 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone, doggie kisses from Leland, whos asleep on mommys feet, keeping her warm!  I get a lot of people think hes a mutt, so sometimes those lack of eye markings get him called all sorts, but personally, I love him how he is. :biggrin:

Lelands going in for a contest for most Handsome dog soon, so hopefully my little chappy gets something! x 

@springfieldbean: His eyes are really strange! they are blue on the inside and then yellow on the outside... so freaky! if I can get a picture, I'll show you! x) Now, how to make a border collie stand still....


----------



## Dani2012 (May 24, 2012)

Hahah... got a close up of his eyes, that was easy, all it took was his halti... and a treat.  Pretty eyes, go!










Wearing a dog snuggie










With Cleo, his best friend, the little leonberger










First time in the snow... what a 'special' expression


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

He is a beaut! Love his "special" face!!!


----------



## ladycleo (Mar 22, 2013)

Cleo is not amused 










Heres a pic of leland in his new jumper however


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

What a lovely looking boy... Cloe is sweet,(if grumpy), too.


----------



## ladycleo (Mar 22, 2013)

northnsouth said:


> What a lovely looking boy... Cloe is sweet,(if grumpy), too.


Cleo isnt grumpy XD her jowls give her a perpetual look of disdain and judging 










Jowly jowly jowls 

She does smile honest










Leland does judging face too:


----------



## ladycleo (Mar 22, 2013)

Silly leland


----------

